# ATX specs in metric units? (Both mobo and case)



## satelitko (Dec 12, 2011)

So I'm trying to design a... "custom enclosure" for my current and future build. I need an ATX reference sheet for the mounting holes and overall dimensions to specs. I've found this - http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/atx2_2.pdf, but it's in imperial units and only covers ATX and microATX. I need dimensions for mini, micro, standard, extended and if possible - XL. Both for the motherboards themselves and the case specs too.
Any help would be greatly appreciated 

P.S.: Any advice and/or tips from case builders will be even more appreciated


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

Well it is in metric too. It clearly gives the size in millimetres.

If I were you, I would first decide whether you want mini-ITX, Micro-ATX, etc. and then use wikipedia to look up its dimensions. Still happy with the result? Good, at least you have a clue about how the case will be in matters of size etc. Once you ordered a motherboard, you can see what the screw hole positions are. Yes you most likely have to do it this way because mobos tend to be a little (less) broad(er) than the specs say. My P45XE is an example of a board being less broad than the ATX specs prescibe. It is but a cm or so but still, if you want to make a custom case you may want to know this and act towards it.


----------



## satelitko (Dec 12, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> ...



It only has mm's for the overall size of the motherboard. Not for the mounting holes. The I/O area is also in inches. Problem is - I won't be buying the new parts until at least June/July next year. And my current mobo is ATX, but I'll probably be getting an EATX one in the future, so I want it to fit both. The file also doesn't mention anything about PSU's, so I need help with those dimensions too. If I had the components on me - I wouldn't be creating this thread at all. But I don't. That's why I need the specs


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

All PSUs, except notebook/htpc PSUs _should_ be of the same type as your current PSU (there are no EATX PSUs as far as I know).


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 12, 2011)

Convert it?  Multiply inches by 25.4
-or-
www.google.com Type in "6.7in to mm" (for example) and you'll get the answer.

I have the mATX and ATX PSU specs here somewhere. If you can't find them let me know and I'll go dig for them.


----------



## satelitko (Dec 12, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> ...



Well... it seems I may not need them at all. A friend has agreed to let me measure up and put his components inside  Thanks for the help. I'll write again if I need any help


----------

